# What is needed for Goat medicine cabinet



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Pretty new to this .... What meds and things do I need on hand 
I havea few things but after reading some posts here I think I may need to add to it to be safe 

I have basic wound dressing stuff 
Vetracyn 
Ivomec
Safeguard 
Thermometer
Bose
CDt 
And anti fungal cream 
What else do I need to add to round it so I will be better prepared


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/tgs-medicine-cabinet-what-you-wont-without-112010/


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow that's a lot of stuff ...... Better save some money


----------



## rockytg (Sep 5, 2011)

Laney3535 said:


> Wow that's a lot of stuff ...... Better save some money


Yes, there can be a lot of different things that can happen, so you have to be prepared with everything including the kitchen sink.


----------

